# Turkey with a bow?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was talking with a friend recently and we got to talking about the upcoming turkey hunt. This guy is a hard core traditional archer and well respected in the bowhunting community. So it surprised me when he said that he doesn't think it's ethical to hunt turkeys with a bow because "the target is too small", meaning, of course, the turkey's heart.

I'm not sold enough on his belief to swap my bow for a shotgun just yet, but the idea is stuck in my head. With no real experience shooting turkeys to hang my hat on, I'd like to hear what you folks think about this idea.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have not yet killed a turkey with a bow. Shotguns only. I really have no desire to hunt another turkey with a shotgun, archery equipment all the way. Now, traditional equipment? You are the man!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Use a broadhead like the Magnus Bullhead or Gobbler Guillotine to decapitate the bird. Watch this video:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I see no issue with it.....the difficulty is drqwing with out the bird seeing you. i really think that a ground blind is critical! That is what i am doing.....good luck Finn.....


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger...I'm familiar with the Guillotine and like the concept. But just looking at it, I've got some serious reservations about how all that junk flies. You've shot them much?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Bows can kill everything...


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I was watching a video the other day and the guy was shooting them through the thighs with his bow--said it kept them from moving far after getting hit. 

I think a bow is just as humane as anything else. Good luck drawing without getting busted. Let us know how you do.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an early tag for the first time in a while, and it's archery or bust for me. 
I've killed a bunch with a shotgun and want an archery bird. 
I have been shooting the bow a bunch and I'm ready. 
Bust the breastbone is the goal. 
Won't shoot unless I can get close to the bird to make sure.
If I get one great, if not........... it'll be fun either way. :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You've shot them much?


I haven't. My birds have come with a shotgun. Like others have mentioned here, getting a bird with a bow is a new goal for me. The guy in the video mentioned having lost birds that were shot in the body. I think taking off the head is the way to go.


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

I shot this Gobbler last spring with a Black Widow Recurve at 15 yards. My arrow hit him just under the wing bow and hung up on the feathers of my arrow, stopping shy of a pass through. I used a Snuffer broadhead and was very happy with the results, he went a few steps and fell over.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Finnegan said:


> BirdDogger...I'm familiar with the Guillotine and like the concept. But just looking at it, I've got some serious reservations about how all that junk flies. You've shot them much?


they fly like dog ***t past about 10 yards. up to that distance they work great. but after that.... good luck :lol: you really need to tune your bow and arrows for that exact setup if you want the best results.

ive killed 18 turkeys with a bow. they die really fast when you hit them in the sweet spot. but if you make a poor shot on them, your odds of a recovery are slim to none. ive got an early tag this year. i dont like hunting in utah with a bow on public land. its hard enough to get a shot with a gun. its a nightmare trying to make things happen with your bow. i like to hear my gun go bang, so ill be swapping out the rage broadheads for 3.5" hevi shot magnum blend :twisted:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Conner parry said:


> I shot this Gobbler last spring with a Black Widow Recurve at 15 yards.


Black Widow? You must be a blood brother to Tex! 

Welcome to the forum, Conner.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Conner parry said:
> 
> 
> > I shot this Gobbler last spring with a Black Widow Recurve at 15 yards.
> ...


Yes, Connor and I are new blood brothers. He's rapidly becoming a "Widower" as he has just received his second bow. BTW Connor, The day I purchased my second Widow I threw my C.M.A.S.D. in the garbage. :twisted:

Finn, The age old debate about where to shoot a turkey will rage on forever, but here's my two cents... When you look at the vital zone on a turkey, heart/lung spine area, you'll notice it's about the same size as the head and neck on the bird. Both spots are small but very doable at close range with todays modern gear. You dont have to be a super stud to kill one with a recurve, but as in Conner's case, it dont hurt. :mrgreen: 8) I've always been an advocate for the head shot on turkeys. When you're shooting them with a shotgun the reasons are obvious. I'll make the same argument for a bow as well. With the vital zone being the same sizes weather you aim for the head or the heart lung area, it makes more sense to me to aim for the head. First, when a turkey comes in all puffed up and strutting the heart lung area is obscured by feathers. Knowing exactly where to aim can be a little tricky. The head however, is a bid red white and blue beacon sticking out in plain sight. Now, when you hit a turkey in the body they're gonna fly/run off no matter what unless you anchor them with a spine shot. Hit em in the head or neck and it's lights out. With a body shot you have more chance of an R.B.I (running bird injured) with a head shot you either miss clean or kill the bird. Plus, I'm a taxidermist, and a body shot bird is a nightmare to deal with. A clean head shot bird will always mount up better.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey TEX, just went to your site to refresh my memory of your pricing and it's no longer there. I could have sworn it was there 6 months ago. Some kind of marketing scheme? 

Anyways, what's the average for a turkey mount? You can send it in a pm if you don't want to publish it to the world and harm your strategy...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

And nobody has yet talked about ruining the meat. Or don't we hunt them for that reason?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> And nobody has yet talked about ruining the meat. Or don't we hunt them for that reason?


See my thread in the upland section. That is my MAIN concern.


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

No compound for me either Tex, hunting is too much fun with a stickbow. The turkeys that I have taken, were battered and fried up to make turkey nuggets the same day that they were killed. The damage done by my broadhead didn't ruin hardly any meat, as I hit the bird high along the spine and away from the breast meat. I had the same situation that Tex described happen to me, two Toms were strutting and I had a hard time picking a spot to shoot. As soon as the first Tom stopped strutting and his feathers "relaxed" I could see the wing and body cleary to reference a spot to shoot at.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> And nobody has yet talked about ruining the meat. Or don't we hunt them for that reason?


Tex did...


TEX-O-BOB said:


> The age old debate about where to shoot a turkey will rage on forever, but here's my two cents... When you look at the vital zone on a turkey, heart/lung spine area, you'll notice it's about the same size as the head and neck on the bird. Both spots are small but very doable at close range with todays modern gear. You dont have to be a super stud to kill one with a recurve, but as in Conner's case, it dont hurt. :mrgreen: 8) *I've always been an advocate for the head shot on turkeys. When you're shooting them with a shotgun the reasons are obvious. I'll make the same argument for a bow as well. With the vital zone being the same sizes weather you aim for the head or the heart lung area, it makes more sense to me to aim for the head. First, when a turkey comes in all puffed up and strutting the heart lung area is obscured by feathers. Knowing exactly where to aim can be a little tricky. The head however, is a bid red white and blue beacon sticking out in plain sight. Now, when you hit a turkey in the body they're gonna fly/run off no matter what unless you anchor them with a spine shot. Hit em in the head or neck and it's lights out. With a body shot you have more chance of an R.B.I (running bird injured) with a head shot you either miss clean or kill the bird.* Plus, I'm a taxidermist, and a body shot bird is a nightmare to deal with. A clean head shot bird will always mount up better.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder why Corn or other grain is ok for big game but not for Turkey?

Is that typical in other states as well?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I say,,,Let the arrow fly![attachment=0:3r0k2c3v]100_1510.jpg[/attachment:3r0k2c3v]


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > And nobody has yet talked about ruining the meat. Or don't we hunt them for that reason?
> ...


  I guess you're right, sort of! But the meat is an afterthought. (After the mount.)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember when I took my turkey to Tex. He skinned out the legs and was going to throw them into the garbage when we stopped him. While they have a lot of tendons in them the legs and wings make a great soup to go with the breast meat. 

I know that I am a mighty turkey hunter since I have killed 4 of them :O•-: but I haven't lost a piece of meat off of any of them. Even if you do find a BB pop it out and forget about it. It is no different than a goose, duck, or any other bird that you shoot with a shotgun.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> I guess you're right, sort of! But the meat is an afterthought. (After the mount.)


Its all good .

What does old man Tex say..."Shoot em in the lips!" :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I remember when I took my turkey to Tex. He skinned out the legs and was going to throw them into the garbage when we stopped him. While they have a lot of tendons in them the legs and wings make a great soup to go with the breast meat.


I remember that! Hey, if you wanna make turkey soup outa the leg meat be my guest. My brother does and he loves it too. I'm not much of a soup guy... But, I will save those thys! I just take the bone out, trim up the fat and gristle, and trow em on the grill whole. YUM! Nuthin beats a good boiled neck either. And turkey gizzards! WOW! That's some good eatin right there!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Hey TEX, just went to your site to refresh my memory of your pricing and it's no longer there. I could have sworn it was there 6 months ago. *Some kind of marketing scheme?*


 

Lately there have been some "discount" taxidermists showing up bragging about doing turkeys for ridiculously low prices. They will mount everybody's turkey once. Then later those same people tend to realize you get what you pay for. So, to avoid being "shopped" I removed my price list. My work speaks for it's self. You'll either want to pay my price because you like my quality, or you wont... Pm sent.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Got it, thanks.

BTW, that chuckar on your site looks amazing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Which one, there's about a dozen of em...  8) 

Thanks.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just wanted to take a minute and thank you all for answering my question................NOT!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I wonder why Corn or other grain is ok for big game but not for Turkey?
> 
> Is that typical in other states as well?


I think it has to do with the fact that when you bait birds you get the whole flock, when you bait big game it's really hit and miss. That would be my guess...


----------

